# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Sealing a treated pine deck

## Chief012

hi all, 
i have a question regarding sealing a treated pine deck. apologies if this has been asked a 100 times before, i looked through the threads however couldnt find any answers.  :Frown:   
when finished the deck was sealed with a jarrah stained oil. it came out more orange red than anything so i am hoping to redo it with something that will give it a nice dark brown colour. thats where you guys come in! 
any suggestions on products and different methods would be greatly appreciated. i am not sure if its best to stain it the colour i want and then oil it or apply another all in one product? considering the wasted money in the last all in one job,...maybe the two stage is the go? also not sure if you can make your own sealer for this job? turps, oil etc? 
thanks for your help  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

I used a cabots all in one product, which worked fine. Bunning's have samples on the wall of howe different timbers will look when coated.

----------


## Dusty

G'day, Chief. 
I'm in the middle of restoring an old pine deck, which at some stage, long ago, was badly stained with a pinkish looking colour.  
I'm looking to turn this old Pine into a fair fascimile of a Merbau deck. 
I've taken photo's along the way, but, unfortunately, I neglected to take a snap of the sample colour I put down before sanding it back off.  And I won't be staining and finishing it until early next week. 
However, if it helps at all, I can share the formula I whipped up. 
O.K here 'tis....
4 litres of *Wattyl* *Jarrah* decking stain and 2 litres of *British Paints* *Merbau* decking stain. 
This produces a great Merbau look-a-like for Pine. Put it on pretty heavy or apply two coats and then one or two coats of Feast Watson's (or similar) decking oil. 
Good luck. 
Dusty. 
Ohh, and by the way, the smoother and finer the sanding finish the better the end result.

----------


## Dusty

Well, bugger me, (metaphorically speaking) I did take a picture of the colour sample. 
So, here are some snaps of the job as it has progressed so far. 
Firstly, after doing an inital sand I had to replace several lengths of timber with bad defects and massive knot holes that had fallen out. 
I've also included a shot of why this deck has to be stained to replicate a Merbau deck, from standing on this deck you look down to a new Merbau deck which surrounds the pool. So the owners want to match it as best I can.  
The pics aren't brilliant but it does give some indication of the stain I'm using. Also, bear in mind it will deepen in colour as the oil coats go on.  
Dusty.

----------


## Chief012

Thanks Dusty, your tips and pics are greatly appreciated! I was originally going for a Merbau colour, so your advice is perfect 11/10  :Biggrin:  
Trick van too!
Cheers Chief

----------


## Dusty

G'day, here is the deck I was restoring now completed. 
All up two coats of decking stain and a final coat of natural oil.

----------


## karoy

> G'day, here is the deck I was restoring now completed. 
> All up two coats of decking stain and a final coat of natural oil.

  Hi Dusty
The decking looks fantastic and is exactly the same method of what my husband and I are discussing. We want to mix to stain colours together to put onto treated pine and then coat with an oil. Can you tell me how long the oil lasted before you had to redo (if you even had too). We have been talking with shop people about this for ages and they all say that the oil will just wash off after rain.
Thanks
Karoy :Smilie:

----------


## The Case

> G'day, Chief. 
> I'm in the middle of restoring an old pine deck, which at some stage, long ago, was badly stained with a pinkish looking colour.  
> I'm looking to turn this old Pine into a fair fascimile of a Merbau deck. 
> I've taken photo's along the way, but, unfortunately, I neglected to take a snap of the sample colour I put down before sanding it back off. And I won't be staining and finishing it until early next week. 
> However, if it helps at all, I can share the formula I whipped up. 
> O.K here 'tis....
> 4 litres of *Wattyl* *Jarrah* decking stain and 2 litres of *British Paints* *Merbau* decking stain.  
> This produces a great Merbau look-a-like for Pine. Put it on pretty heavy or apply two coats and then one or two coats of Feast Watson's (or similar) decking oil. 
> Good luck. 
> ...

  Hi Dusty,
I was most interested in your posting.
I am about to paint a treated pine deck.
How did you treat knots in your deck before applyng the deck stain?
What did you use to fill in knot holes?
Case  :Confused:

----------


## Dusty

> Hi Dusty,
> I was most interested in your posting.
> I am about to paint a treated pine deck.
> How did you treat knots in your deck before applyng the deck stain?
> What did you use to fill in knot holes?
> Case

  G'day, I treated the knots with complete and utter disdain. Just kidding :Biggrin: .  
Actually, on that deck, I simply cut out & replaced the sections of any boards that had missing knot holes. 
There is no effective filler that can be used to fill the knots outside on a decking. So the best result is, get rid of the offending knots.

----------

